# Anchor ball ... who's got one, and uses it?



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

So we're having fun with nav lights, reread regs, and realize that a vast majority of Chicago boaters don't know what they're doing.
I figure we'll be getting one soon enough and always fly at anchor. Having a nice fat radar reflective item a few feet up can't be a bad thing day or night.

How often do you see them used?


----------



## pedcab (Dec 4, 2008)

PicassoIII said:


> So we're having fun with nav lights, reread regs, and realize that a vast majority of Chicago boaters don't know what they're doing.
> I figure we'll be getting one soon enough and always fly at anchor. Having a nice fat radar reflective item a few feet up can't be a bad thing day or night.
> 
> How often do you see them used?


I've got one, since my boat is kept in a swinging mooring very close to a navigation canal.

In fact I use it so often than I often forget it up even while sailing


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I used the anchor ball pretty often as well. Not that many boaters know what it means, but in the (charter-boat infested) waters of the BVI I feel confident that the other boat's insurance will cover the damage when I get hit while at anchor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that a RADAR REFLECTOR, like the Davis Echomaster Deluxe *DOES NOT QUALIFY AS AN ANCHOR BALL.* Most anchor ball signals are made of lightweight black plastic and don't reflect RADAR very well.

The reason a Davis Echomaster doesn't qualify as a daymark is that it is the wrong color. _I'd point out that you really want a radar reflector hoisted most of the time, as a safety precaution, especially if you sail in fog-shrouded waters. _ You need to have both a RADAR REFLECTOR and an ANCHOR BALL, as they serve two very different purposes.

The black plastic anchor daymark is only REQUIRED if you're anchored in a place not designated as an anchorage during the daytime. I find that they are rarely used in inland waters. BTW, if you are sailing and have the anchor ball up and get hit, you may be found partially liable for the accident, since you were flying a signal that was misleading...



PicassoIII said:


> So we're having fun with nav lights, reread regs, and realize that a vast majority of Chicago boaters don't know what they're doing.
> I figure we'll be getting one soon enough and always fly at anchor. Having a nice fat radar reflective item a few feet up can't be a bad thing day or night.
> 
> How often do you see them used?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

For the US sailors note that most anchorages are not actually "anchorages" in the legal sense which would allow anchoring without showing a day shape or night sign.

See The Code of Federal Regulations, Title 33 Navigation and Navigable Watersä, Part 110, Anchorage Regulations (CITE: 33CFR110.1) at U.S. Government Printing Office Home Page

or 2009 CFR Title 33, Volume 1 for the list by location.

Any other anchorage is not an official one according to the CFR and Colregs, no matter how big it is or how many boats are anchored there.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

Here on the east coast (Long Island Sound and surrounding areas) I have NEVER seen an anchor ball. On any summer weekend you will see lots of boats anchored with people fishing, swimming, eating, etc, and you will never see an anchor ball.

Around here no one seems to care (me included). The anchor rode coming off the bow is all the indication I need that the vessel is anchored. 

Barry


----------



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> I'd point out that a RADAR REFLECTOR, like the Davis Echomaster Deluxe *DOES NOT QUALIFY AS AN ANCHOR BALL.* Most anchor ball signals are made of lightweight black plastic and don't reflect RADAR very well.


Oh Snap. Shoots down that idea. Thanks for the clarification SD.



sailingdog said:


> I'd point out that you really want a radar reflector hoisted most of the time, as a safety precaution, especially if you sail in fog-shrouded waters. You need to have both a RADAR REFLECTOR and an ANCHOR BALL, as they serve two very different purposes.


My concern was under anchor only, conditions where we could not get underway quickly if need be. It doesn't get too foggy close to shore often round here anyway. Maybe at dawn, but this Captain is NOT a morning person so we wouldn't be moving that early. 
I have some vague recollection that the Playpen 'anchorage' being marked off on the charts ... but they're on board. I'm unfortunately, not. Booo.

As for a cone (under power) day shape i can't remember EVER seeing one flown by anybody.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

When you run out to get an anchor ball, be sure to pick up a steaming cone. Equally useful.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

BarryL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here on the east coast (Long Island Sound and surrounding areas) I have NEVER seen an anchor ball. On any summer weekend you will see lots of boats anchored with people fishing, swimming, eating, etc, and you will never see an anchor ball.
> 
> ...


It will only take a New York Minute for the LIS sailors to start using an anchor ball WHEN ... Luigi Testosteroni in his souped up mega-Donzi crashes into the side of your anchored boat .... and the admiralty court assesses 50%+ BLAME to you because you didnt have a proper 'shape' up in the rigging. 
In admiralty court if you dont have the proper nav. light (360 anchor light) or the proper 'shape' up (anchor ball) you are legally NOT anchored.
;-)


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

RULE 30: ANCHORED VESSELS AND VESSELS AGROUND
RULE 31: SEAPLANES​*Rule 30*
(e) A vessel of less than 7 meters in length, when at anchor not in or near a narrow channel, fairway or where other vessels normally navigate, shall not be required to exhibit the shape prescribed in paragraphs (a) and (b) of this Rule. 
(f) A vessel of less than 12 meters in length, when aground, shall not be required to exhibit the lights or shapes prescribed in subparagraphs (d)(i) and (ii) of this Rule. 
_(g) __A vessel of less than 20 meters in length, when at anchor in a special anchorage area designated by the Secretary, shall not be required to exhibit the anchor lights and shapes required by this Rule._ [Inld]

Most recreational boats are not require to use shapes because of their size.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

We have and use an anchor ball whenever we anchor outside a "Special Anchorage". They--and steaming cones--can be otained very inexpensively at MariSafe - Boating products and services designed to make you safe, smart and secure


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

bubb2 said:


> RULE 30: ANCHORED VESSELS AND VESSELS AGROUND
> RULE 31: SEAPLANES​*Rule 30*
> (e) A vessel of less than 7 meters in length, when at anchor not in or near a narrow channel, fairway or where other vessels normally navigate, shall not be required to exhibit the shape prescribed in paragraphs (a) and (b) of this Rule.
> (f) A vessel of less than 12 meters in length, when aground, shall not be required to exhibit the lights or shapes prescribed in subparagraphs (d)(i) and (ii) of this Rule.
> ...


of LESS THAN 7 meters = LESS THAN 23 *FEET* 
How many less than 23 ft. (sail) boats does one see in an anchorage????
;-)


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

The Plastimo anchor balls may be fine...and they're certainly inexpensive enough...but the seller's description isn't:

"May be used in place of an all-round white light."

No it can't! The shapes are for daylight use. Lights are for nighttime or restricted visibility use. They are NOT interchangeable.

Bill


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

The steaming cone is only required if a vessel also under sail is over 12 meters in length.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

RichH said:


> of LESS THAN 7 meters = LESS THAN 23 *FEET*
> How many less than 23 ft. (sail) boats does one see in an anchorage????
> ;-)


the rule is less than 20 meters for a designated anchorage which is what I anchor in when I am out on the Sound!!!!!!!

*that is *less* that 65 feet*, how many boats less than 65 feet does one see in a designated anchorage? a few! *please read sentence (g) Rich*


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

bubb2 said:


> the rule is less than 20 meters for a designated anchorage which is what I anchor in when I am out on the Sound!!!!!!!
> 
> *that is *less* that 65 feet*, how many boats less than 65 feet does one see in a designated anchorage? a few!


So, you're telling me that the ENTIRE LIS is a designated anchorage? Dont think so. 
*please read sentence (e) bubb2* ;-)


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

RichH said:


> So, you're telling me that the ENTIRE LIS is a designated anchorage? Don't think so.
> *please read sentence (e) bubb2* ;-)


Rich, old buddy don't try putting words in that i didn't say
I am not, nor did I say the Entire LIS is a designated anchorage. But there are lots of places in the the sound that a boats Less than 65 feet do not have to show a day shape. Thats lots of boats, because there are lots of designated anchorages in the sound.

The way you said it is that any boat over 23 feet must show a day shape, but that is not the case.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know about the OP's general area, but there's not many designated anchorages where I've sailed - If it's not shown on your chart, it's NOT a designated anchorage, and you MUST use the proper signals (if 7 meters or above). So Bubb, while I guess You're correct about your sailing-area it is dangerous advice to give, as many would start to believe that many highly used anchorages are designated anchorages, which they often are not.
...Depends on how your message is interpreted, though 



bubb2 said:


> Rich, old buddy don't try putting words in that i didn't say
> I am not, nor did I say the Entire LIS is a designated anchorage. But there are lots of places in the the sound that a boats Less than 65 feet do not have to show a day shape. Thats lots of boats, because there are lots of designated anchorages in the sound.
> 
> The way you said it is that any boat over 23 feet must show a day shape, but that is not the case.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Btw: Admirality Charts uses a red line and an Anchor Symbol to label a Designated anchorage, seem to remember some (US?) charts where it was actually labelled with the words also.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Joms, My original post was in response to post #9 of this thread. Most harbors on the the sound do have a designated anchorage. that was my only point that many places you will not see an anchor ball on boats under 65 feet. yes, they are marked on the chart. Then post 12 said 23 feet, that would be true OUTSIDE an anchorage. It's not an anchorage unless it is marked as such on the chart, the rest is open water.


----------



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

K, got a chance to check charts.
The Playpen, like most of the area behind the outer breakwall of 'Chicago Harbor' is shown as anchorage (see note A, LOL), just like Monroe. So we're in the clear.
Google Maps

Now also there's this.
"During the day, vessels under sail also being propelled by machinery, must exhibit forward, where best seen, a conical shape with the apex pointing down (See Figure 9). Vessels less than 12 meters are not required to exhibit the dayshape in inland waters."
FedReq - Pages 22-28 - Equipment Requirements/Navigation Rules
Now that's the 'steaming' dayshape not anchor, but it's possible that "off top of head" even an experienced mariner can conflate that caveat with 7 or 20m.
Just sayin. Yes, yes, yes, we know 'Ripple' is 1.23m over 7, still.
I spend plenty of time reading government regs thru werk. These are not easy texts to read and comprehend ... and it's of course, on purpose.
Technically, most boats anchoring for the Air&Water show here in chi-town this weekend should fly an anchor ball but won't. Whether there's a USCG exemtion for this, even fewer know. In 'open water', Lake Michigan south of Diversey Harbor.
*shrugs*
If West Marine has one and crew comes out of the woodwerk for Sunday, we get it .... just in case. It will have little effect on actually getting rammed or not, but if it puts us in ther clear 'fault' wise it's but a pittance.
If WM is all out and peeps wanna go.......
Will get one eventually 'cause it's good to be prepared for being 'in distress' ... engine failure, dead battery, dead calm. 
With a killer view.










Eh, won't be the 1st time.

I remember for one air show, after multiple attempts at getting a good set on the anchor we finally held fast. Killed the engine, dropped the ladder and set the swim line. Took one last 360 scan and saw a floating condo drifting our way, bout 40 yards off. I kept trying to get their attention, waving, whistle, etc. Finally when they got within earshot we find out they're engines had quit. They had NO anchor and a police boat was just now trying to come alongside. So we give up our spot to give em room to maneuver.
*shakes head*
The entire northern lakefront is turned into a 'no wake' zone practically so it does keep most of the carnage down. It IS by far the busiest weekend on the water.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

PicassoIII said:


> So we're having fun with nav lights, reread regs, and realize that a vast majority of Chicago boaters don't know what they're doing.
> I figure we'll be getting one soon enough and always fly at anchor. Having a nice fat radar reflective item a few feet up can't be a bad thing day or night.
> 
> How often do you see them used?


We use our anchoring dayshape routinely.


----------



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah, even better link to said playpen.
Google Maps


----------



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

Welp that's that, WM in district 10 is all out.
OTOH at this rate we're not going out tomorrow anyway, Bueller ...... Bueller.
*sigh*
An interesting previous thread over on CF.
Daytime anchor ball - Cruisers & Sailing Forums
No, not buying 3 tho.

What i'm considering given some time now is back to the combo radar reflector. Find a big 'round' one and paint it black.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

*Get it now*

When I (reread) your post it became clear to me - Didn't understand the LIS acronym - stupid foreigner 



bubb2 said:


> Joms, My original post was in response to post #9 of this thread. Most harbors on the the sound do have a designated anchorage. that was my only point that many places you will not see an anchor ball on boats under 65 feet. yes, they are marked on the chart. Then post 12 said 23 feet, that would be true OUTSIDE an anchorage. It's not an anchorage unless it is marked as such on the chart, the rest is open water.


----------



## MiVelero (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a black t-shirt to put over our radar reflector  
It is a ball and black.
The thin material does not degrade the radar reflector properties.


----------



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

MiVelero said:


> I use a black t-shirt to put over our radar reflector
> It is a ball and black.


Kinda ghetto ..... i like it.

Seems this would work with any appropriately round, not stupid heavy object.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Plastimo anchor ball is just two black plastic circles that slot together and look like a ball in silhouette from any angle. Similarly, the inverted cone is also just two trapezoids slotted together to form a cone shape. With 3 ball shapes, two cones and and two diamonds you can make all of the days shapes required by the colregs (see International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) for just a couple of dollars and they fold into a flat forms that fit into a lazarette locker or chart table drawer.


----------



## PicassoIII (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Zanshin, it's good to be prepared and legal ... that's a bit of overkill for our purposes. But i can appreciate someone from Germany being, um, exacting. I am a fan of and own 2 BMWs at the moment. *grin*
_Ripple_ is only 8.23 and odds are about even she will never be more than 'visual range' of the Chicago skyline. There is an outside chance she may someday visit upper lake Michigan but that's it ..... no crazy ambitious plans of taking this thing to Hawaii. I will be more than happy with a passage across to New Buffalo as our 'ultimate adventure'.
Hence under 'inland rules' the motoring day shape isn't required at our length. Anchoring and 'in distress' are. That said we would could easily turn the latter into the former by ...... dropping anchor.
It's on the short list of purchases.

I do have to admit to appreciating ingenuity like the t-shirt idea. It's free (most murricans own at least one old concert t-shirt, turn it inside out), and in a pinch satisfies the legal requirements.
Most importantly, it *conveys the pertinent information*, which is the whole point. I know some will turn their noses at such a lowbrow jurry rig but if i saw that out on the water i would immediately 'get the point' and steer clear.


----------

